# Best Fish and Chips in NYC



## Acacian (Jul 10, 2007)

Not too long ago, I had an excellent fish and chips experience in the city, and felt compelled to share it.

The place is called A Salt and Battery, and they're on the northern edge of Greenwich Village at 112 Greenwich Ave., basically just south of the 14th Street A,C,E subway stop.

Just amazing. Best fish and chips I've had anywhere. They have the crispest batter protecting the best moist but flaky fish, and the chips are great too. Excellent sized portions as well.

The place is small with no actual tables, but a counter around the side of a room, with a few barstools for seating. Most people probably take out, but you could fit about 7-8 people in there if you had to.

One great thing is that you can choose cod, haddock, sole, or whiting for the fish. They also have a bunch of other traditional English food that I didn't try, like beef & onion pie, chicken and mushroom pie, etc. And of course they offer Bass, Boddingtons, etc. on the side.

Most of the customers in there were from England, as are all the staff - a good sign to be sure. By the time I was done eating, I had gotten so used to all the English accents from the staff and customers that I was surprised to hear someone come in and order with an American accent.

I should *not* be writing this now, as they're closed and I'm going to go to bed thinking about them...

In any case, if any fish and chips fans are ever in the city, definitely check this place out:
https://www.asaltandbattery.com/
[keeling over from fish and chips cravings]


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

The King Cole Bar at the St. Regis has (or had; they've recently changed their bar menu and I don't know if they kept the F&C). They have HUGE steak fries with the fish, which is properly batter-cooked pieces of some white-fish, probably cod. 4 pieces of fish, four pieces of fried potato; awesomely expensive, as befits this bar; IIRC, between $24 and $30.


----------



## Acacian (Jul 10, 2007)

You know, I've been looking for a rationale to stop in the King Cole Bar, and that sounds like an excellent one. As soon as the holiday shopping mobs retreat...


----------



## samblau (Apr 2, 2005)

The Atlantic Avenue Chip Shop in Brooklyn (there are two locations, I have only been to Atlantic Ave.) is excellent...great beer, decent prices, fried candy bars (I admit I have never had one...but would like to).


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

I found A Salt and Battery excellent the first time I went, but just so-so the second and third. I've had one fish and chips meal at Connolly's, which was *superb*. Although it lacked the British-in-New-York feel of ASAB--which ASAB has in spades!--it still had a really pleasant laid-back atmosphere. I recommend it (hoping that it'll be more consistent than ASAB!)

https://www.connollyspubandrestaurant.com/

PS: I'm British, and so know my fish and chips! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

TweedyDon said:


> I've had one fish and chips meal at Connolly's, which was *superb*.


Thank you for this. I just had one myself. Excellent. And the crowd seemed to enjoy watching the Giants beat the Cowboys. I went to the one by J. Press, of course.

Yours in the Trad,

LW


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Gents,

Connolly's is also home to Black 47, who are well worth a listen.

Karl


----------



## Franko (Nov 11, 2007)

*The Times, top ten fish n chip shops in the UK*

Slightly in topic, in that if you scroll through the comments at the base of the page there is an assertion by a respondent that ASAB is better than many chippies in the UK.
https://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/food_and_drink/article3204370.ece

Also maybe of interest to anyone visiting Britain but no showing for any Central London venues, however *WE* know where they can be found and they are being discussed over in The British Influence at the moment.
F.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

In my opinion, ASAB is decent (and great for America, where until recently I found it impossibleto get antything resembling fish 'n' chips!) but it's nowhere near as good as any of the chippies I knew in Britian.


----------



## burton (Nov 11, 2007)

I have to say, I've had mixed experiences at A Salt and Battery. The first time I went there, I was exuberant. But I've since eaten a few pieces of cod there that had the consistency of battered and fried rubber bands. 

I think the only way to achieve that effect is by freezing, defrosting, and refreezing the fish. 

But, I will highly recommend their deep-fried Mars bars, which have been consistently excellent for as long as I've been eating there.


----------

